# IE6 - Verlauf löscht sich von selbst



## Manuca (9. November 2007)

*IE6 - Verlauf löscht sich von selbst*

Hallo

Wie oben schon beschrieben, löscht sich mein Verlauf im Internet Explorer nach dem neustarten immer selbst.

Das war vor kurzem nicht so. Ich glaube, daß ich da unabsichtlich irgendwo was umgestellt habe. ABer nur wo???


----------



## profgrun (9. November 2007)

*AW: IE6 - Verlauf löscht sich von selbst*

mahlzeit,

versuche mal folgendes:

gehe im internetexplorer oben auf "extras" ---> "internetoptionen";
in dem fenster klickst du auf die registerkarte "Inhalte" und dort weiter unten auf "autovervollständigen"; setzte einen haken bei webadressen falls er dort noch nicht ist. dann auf "ok" klicken und weiter zur registerkarte "erweitert".
dort scrollst du fast ganz runter und suchst die option "leeren des ordners temporary internet beim schließen des browsers" und machst dort den haken raus. 
den kompletten verlauf kann der inet-explorer selber glaube ich nicht löschen, also versuch mal die beiden optionen, vielleicht hilfts...

grüße, schönes we!


----------



## Manuca (9. November 2007)

*AW: IE6 - Verlauf löscht sich von selbst*



			
				profgrun am 09.11.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> versuche mal folgendes:
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für schnelle Antwort.

Leider tritt das Problem immer noch auf.


----------



## profgrun (9. November 2007)

*AW: IE6 - Verlauf löscht sich von selbst*

Ok, dann halt mal mit der Brechstange^^

--> Systemsteuerung --> Software --> Windowskomponenten hinzufügen/entfernen --> suche den IE --> entferne das Häckchen --> nach Abschluss der Aktion den Rechner neustarten und den IE wieder auf diesem Weg installieren.

Die Deinstallation des Internet Explorers ist eigentlich ein Fake, da er fest in das System implementiert ist (zumindest bei XP mit IE6).

Also keine Bange dass er danach nicht mehr zu installieren geht.


----------

